# A funny little story...



## mccavazos (Apr 29, 2006)

So last night I was with my friend Mike and he noted that his headlights were pathetically dim. The ones on my truck were pretty bad too, until I got some silverstars, so I recommended the same thing to him. He decided that it was a good idea, so we headed to the parts store. I was explaining to him that the color temp of the silverstars was around 4000K versus around 3000K for standard halogens. He looked a little astonished and asked if it would be OK to have something that hot is his car. I couldn't stop laughing long enough to explain him that it was the _color temperature_, and not the actual temperature. Just thought that I would share.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a friend who, as a child, thought that chocolate milk came from chocolate cows. I'm betting that we've all had similar misunderstandiings about various things, most that we'd rather not admit to!  Cut the guy some slack.

So how did the replacement bulbs work out?


----------



## greenLED (Apr 29, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I have a friend who, as a child, thought that chocolate milk came from chocolate cows.


I thought milk came from the store? Cows? :eew:
:laughing:


----------



## mccavazos (Apr 29, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I have a friend who, as a child, thought that chocolate milk came from chocolate cows. I'm betting that we've all had similar misunderstandiings about various things, most that we'd rather not admit to!  Cut the guy some slack.
> 
> So how did the replacement bulbs work out?




I asked him before I posted here, he thinks the whole thing is pretty funny. And the replacement bulbs worked out great! I really like these silverstars they are not super bright, but they are a massive improvement.

Chris


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)

mccavazos said:


> I asked him before I posted here, he thinks the whole thing is pretty funny. And the replacement bulbs worked out great! I really like these silverstars they are not super bright, but they are a massive improvement.
> 
> Chris


 
Thanks Chris. I'll keep those in mind when I need replacements.


----------



## carrot (Apr 29, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I have a friend who, as a child, thought that chocolate milk came from chocolate cows. I'm betting that we've all had similar misunderstandiings about various things, most that we'd rather not admit to!


http://iusedtobelieve.com


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 29, 2006)

and females are the cows of the human race 


that's the utter truth.....MOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Manzerick (Apr 29, 2006)

I could have "spotted" this type of response lol


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone considering upgrading their headlight bulbs would do well to read the top two articles on this page of danielsternlighting.com.


Cheers. :buddies:


----------



## winny (May 7, 2006)

Well, he wasn't that off... A 4000 K lamp is probably runing at a CCT of 3200 K before the blue filter and that would translate to a temperature of about 3022 K or 2748 degrees Celcius. That's pretty hot if you ask me but I wouldn't call it unsafe...


----------

